# [SOLVED] Camera Pics Have Shrunk



## Samuinick (May 18, 2011)

I recently took a number of pictures on my digital camera, Olympus Stylus 720SW all at the usual size of 2048 x 1536.

When I put the sim into the card reader they all shrunk to 160 x 120 and are now all reading the same on the camera too, also the computer won't accept them.

Any ideas, could it be a virus or something, really important pics so need to get them back

Thanks


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Camera Pics Have Shrunk*

Are you sure you are not just looking at thumbnails? that is roughly thumbnail size.

When you say the computer won't accept them what happens when you try to transfer them? Are you copying and pasting (drag and drop) them from the xD card to your computer via the reader?


----------



## Samuinick (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Camera Pics Have Shrunk*

Thanks for the reply.

I copied and pasted the pics onto my mac and tried to open and the computer showed a big ? rather than the picture.

It is only like this on about 10 of the 50+ pics on the sim, after I put the sim back in the cam the same 10 show very small when viewed there.

They were fine last night after I had taken the pics as I viewed them straight away on the cam. Now they are smaller


----------



## Samuinick (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Camera Pics Have Shrunk*

Managed to fix the problem with the free data recovery software from here *www.easeus.com

*All sorted!! :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

glad you got it fixed .. strange that it should have happened though .. had any ideas about what may have caused it ?


----------



## Samuinick (May 18, 2011)

No idea, apparantly a friend used the sim in his laptop just before me and the problem was just after this. I can only assume it was a virus.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for that final piece of data. It's unfortunate that on many occasions introducing storage media to "friendly" PC's causes problems whether by virus or unintentional accidental deletion ..


----------

